# Australian universities well placed in QS World University Rankings



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

For many years now the constant flow of overseas students to Australia has surprised many but when you bear in mind the amount of money, time and effort that the Australian government has invested in this region, perhaps we should not be too surprised. The latest QS World University Rankings certainly reflect the Australian government's [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian universities well placed in QS World University Rankings...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

